

Xbox One controller design flaw epidemic - rynop
http://forums.xbox.com/xbox_forums/xbox_support/xbox_one_support/f/4677/t/1649569.aspx

======
rynop
We have 4 controllers for our console at work. We play about 2 games of NHL a
day. We go through about a controller every other week. Its fucking ridiculous

